# Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!​*Quelle:
http://www.welt.de/regionales/meckl...Caffier-verteidigen-Angeln-als-Kulturgut.html

Auch hier muss man Medien wieder als erstes kritisieren, welche wie hier Welt.de die spendensammelnden Tierrechtsektierer von PETA als Tierschutzorganisation bezeichnen.

Davon ab ist aber positiv zu bemerken, wie sich sowohl Ministerpräsident Sellering (SPD) wie auch Innenminister Caffier (CDU) aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern im Wahlkampf klar gegen PETA und deren Forderungen nach einem Angelverbot als :
"weltfremd und falsch" (Sellering)
sowie als:
"sinnlos und nicht nachvollziehbar" (Caffier)
positioniert haben!

Angeln würde zur Kultur und Tradition von Mecklenburg Vorpommern, bei den Einwohnern wie den Gästen, gehören. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eine eindeutige Stellungnahme pro Angeln und Angler!

*LOBENSWERT!!!*

Und nicht Angeln von wegen nur verwerten und hegen ist sinnvoll, sondern explizit wegen Kultur und Tradition!!

*NOCH LOBENSWERTER!!*

Also sind auch hier (wie auch der Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister, siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319547) Politiker wieder einmal anglerfreundlicher als viele verblendete Funktionäre der organisierten Angelfischerei..

Hoffen wir, dass nicht - wie in Baden-Württemberg - solche Aussagen vor einer Wahl danach gleich wieder vergessen sind (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118)..

Während also Politiker eindeutige Worte gegen PETA finden, gilt für den DAFV und seine abnickenden Vasallenverbände immer noch "verschweigen ist besser": http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Schräge Welt:
Wenn selbst Politiker sich anglerfreundlicher einlassen als Verbandler der organisierten Angelfischerei...........


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*

Jetzt müsste der DAFV als Bundesverband direkt zu den Bundesparteien gehen und die ebenfalls um eine solche Stellungnahme bitten, wenn die in M-V schon die Vorlage geben!! 

Will jemand wetten, ob das passiert???


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste der DAFV als Bundesverband direkt zu den Bundesparteien gehen und die ebenfalls um eine solche Stellungnahme bitten, wenn die in M-V schon die Vorlage geben!!



Zumindest die Union, dürfte sich auf Bundesebene hüten,so rel.kurz vor der Wahl da irgendwelche Stellungsnahmen abzugeben.

Insbesondere da Kretschmann auf Kuschelkurs mit der Union setzt.

Und bei der grünen Verbots-und Spiesserfraktion,stellen deren Wähler im Vergleich zum Rest, überdurchschnittlich viele PETA Sympathisanten..

Da wird man evtl.mit Ausnahme von LINKE und FDP wohl hübsch die Schnauze halten,um keine Vorab Verstimmungen herbeizuführen.

Ok,die Sozen evtl.auch,damit sie überhaupt noch irgendwie wahrgenommen werden.

Ist eh Wunschdenke..der DAFV hat zum Thema PETA bisher entweder geschwiegen,verharmlost oder gepennt.

Und wirds auch weiterhin tun..

Der DAFV würde potentielle Brandgefahr nicht einmal wahrnehmen,wenn er direkt mit dem Hintern überm Rost hinge.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (29. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*

Hallo zusammen




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste der DAFV als Bundesverband direkt zu den Bundesparteien gehen und die ebenfalls um eine solche Stellungnahme bitten, wenn die in M-V schon die Vorlage geben!!



Die Damen und Herren Politiker haben das sogar ins Fischereigesetz geschrieben. Auf alle Fälle in Bayern. Gehe aber davon aus, dass das in allen (alten) Bundesländern ebenso ist. Weil sich die Fischereigesetze einfach gleichen.

Siehe hierzu BayFig Art1. Abs4
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFischG-1

Wie das wohl ins Gesetz gekommen ist? Bindet angeblich bei Abwägunsprozessen die Verwaltung (sowieso) aber auch die Gerichte >>> weil gesetzliche Feststellung.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ist eh Wunschdenke..der DAFV hat zum Thema PETA bisher entweder geschwiegen,verharmlost oder gepennt.
> 
> Und wirds auch weiterhin tun..
> 
> Der DAFV würde potentielle Brandgefahr nicht einmal wahrnehmen,wenn er direkt mit dem Hintern überm Rost hinge.


Befürchte ich auch......

Jedenfalls viel eher, als so einen Elfmeter FÜR Angler und Angeln zu verwandeln..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Befürchte ich auch......
> 
> Jedenfalls viel eher, als so einen Elfmeter FÜR Angler und Angeln zu verwandeln..


Die und 'nen Lobby Elfmeter verwandeln?

Ich bitte dich,denen musste vorab erstmal erklären auf welches Tor überhaupt geschossen wird.

Bisher haben die nur Bälle im eigenen Kasten versenkt.

Das allerdings mit fürs Angeln tödlicher Präzision..


----------



## Gunnar. (29. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*

Nabend,

 Die Parteipolitische Schiene mal außen vorgelassen ...... Wer ein wenig tiefer in der Verbandsarbeit steckt u.o. in der DKAC Tätigkeit der weiß das in der Vergangenheit und auch Gegenwart die Angler immer ein offenes Ohr bei den zuständigen Minesterien in MV hatten. Bei dieser Zusammenarbeit kam so manches positives heraus. klar kann man das jetzt als Wahlkampfgeplänkel abtun - jedoch die generelle pos. Einstellung zur Angellei gibts dort schon wesentlich länger....


----------



## kati48268 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nicht Angeln von wegen nur verwerten und hegen ist sinnvoll, sondern explizit wegen Kultur und Tradition!!


Hebel um am "vernünftigen Grund" TierSchG anzusetzen?

Aber nein, die allwissenden Götter Mohnert & Drossé haben vor ü20Jahren definiert, dass nur Hege & Verwertung uns zum Angeln ziehen,
da darf ums verrecken nicht dran gerüttelt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*

Ich habe jedenfalls mal den neuen Geschäftsführer des DAFV angeschrieben zum Thema, die gesetzte Frist zur Antwort sehr ihr ja, wir werden dann sehen, ob Antwort kommt:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> 
> wie die "Welt" berichtet, haben sich sowohl Ministerpräsident Sellering (SPD) wie auch Innenminister Caffier (CDU) aus Mecklenburg Vorpommern im Wahlkampf klar gegen PETA und deren Forderungen nach einem Angelverbot als:
> "weltfremd und falsch" (Sellering, SPD)
> ...


----------



## Eisbär14 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*

Was glauben wir denn was dabei rauskommt.....????

Ich vermute mal du bekommst keine oder nur eine seltsame Antwort bei der die Katze nur um den heißen Brei rennt und verständnisloses Zeug von sich gibt.
Inhaltlich wird man dann wieder Birnen mit Pflaumen vergleichen und sich wundern warum es kein Apfelkuchen wird.

Bin etwas überrascht das sich unsere Politiker endlich mal ein wenig zu uns Anglern bekennen,wird auch Zeit. Ob es nach der Wahl auch noch so ist werden wir sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Was glauben wir denn was dabei rauskommt.....????
> 
> Ich vermute mal du bekommst keine oder nur eine seltsame Antwort bei der die Katze nur um den heißen Brei rennt und verständnisloses Zeug von sich gibt.
> Inhaltlich wird man dann wieder Birnen mit Pflaumen vergleichen und sich wundern warum es kein Apfelkuchen wird.


Dann kommt (einmal mehr) raus, dass die vom DAFV es nicht können und/oder nicht wollen, auch nicht mit dem neuen GF.

Das ist wichtig, das öffentlich zu machen und darzustellen..

Sollte der GF dagegen (zugegeben, wider Erwarten) klare Position für Angler und Angeln beziehen ohne das widerliche Verbanditengeschwurbel, müsste man auch das dann klar darstellen und im Falle des Falles auch loben.



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Bin etwas überrascht das sich unsere Politiker endlich mal ein wenig zu uns Anglern bekennen,wird auch Zeit. Ob es nach der Wahl auch noch so ist werden wir sehen.


Nicht nur FÜR Angeln, wichtiger in diesem Falle:
GEGEN PETA....

Weil sie da bisher übergreifend mehr als vorsichtig waren, weil die Politik ja keine "Schützer" verärgern wollte..

Vielleicht haben sie ja nun in der Politik begriffen, dass PETA eben KEINE Schützerorganisationm, sondern eher eine in meinen Augen mit einer Sekte vergleichbare Tierrechtsorganisation ist..??

In den Medien wie der "Welt"-Veröffentlichung dazu ja leider noch nicht, die schreiben immer noch von PETA als Schützern..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*

Dr. Gero Hocker von der Niedersachsen FDP fordert, dass sich auch die Regierung in Niedersachsen eindeutig pro Angler und gegen PETA positioniert.

http://www.fdp-nds.de/fdp-aktuell/n...detail&cHash=6d0b188b42e6b690e19fb07b044b7481

Dr. Gero Hocker könnt ihr hier auch "live" sehen:
Ausschnitt ab Minute 8.23
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]

Gesamtrede
[youtube1]5rVSYdJJ1TI[/youtube1]


----------



## pennfanatic (5. September 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*

Hallo Thomas,
Welche Auswirkungen kann die Wahl in mv auf die am
Ngelfischer haben.
Bin mißtrauisch!


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. September 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*

Kann es sein, dass das Angeln oben im Norden allgemein irgendwie einen deutlich höheren gesellschaftlichen Stellenwert hat als im Süden (z. B. B-W)?

Jetzt nicht unbedingt nur in kommerzieller/touristischer Hinsicht, sondern auch als "Kulturgut", das dort zum Leben einfach mit dazugehört?

Kommt das einfach daher, dass die dort oben schon immer viel mehr Wasser zur Verfügung haben und dessen Nutzung dort für die dortige Bevölkerung "normaler" ist (und die deshalb damit "unverkrampfter" und unkomplizierter umgeht bzw. der Widerstandswille gegen Wegnehmen auch deswegen höher ist)?

Ist doch schon sehr auffällig, dass das Angeln dort oben (z. B. auch in Niedersachsen) stärker, systematischer und offizieller verteidigt wird als weiter südlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. September 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Angeln oben im Norden allgemein irgendwie einen deutlich höheren gesellschaftlichen Stellenwert hat als im Süden (z. B. B-W)?
> 
> Jetzt nicht unbedingt nur in kommerzieller/touristischer Hinsicht, sondern auch als "Kulturgut", das dort zum Leben einfach mit dazugehört?



Ich würde sagen Ja!
Ist ähnlich wie bei den Naturvölkern der Erde. Die schützen und nutzen die Natur. 

Je naturentfremdeter(oder aufs Angeln bezogen - je weiter weg vom Wasser), desto komischer die Ansichten.
Am besten alles was man nicht kennt verbieten/schützen usw.

Dass die Leute hier in MV derartige(und andersartige) Bevormundungen nicht wollen, hat sich gezeigt indem die Grünen gestern ausm Landtag geflogen sind.:q
Ich hoffe da nehmen sich andere BL ein Beispiel dran....#6

:vik:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. September 2016)

*AW: Politiker verteidigen Angler gegen PETA im MV-Wahlkampf!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Angeln oben im Norden allgemein irgendwie einen deutlich höheren gesellschaftlichen Stellenwert hat als im Süden (z. B. B-W)?
> 
> Jetzt nicht unbedingt nur in kommerzieller/touristischer Hinsicht, sondern auch als "Kulturgut", das dort zum Leben einfach mit dazugehört?
> 
> ...



Ich schreibe es immer wieder gerne, die wenigen Fischer was die an Umsatz bringen, ist lächerlich gegen die Angler und Gastangler was diese für die Region MV einbringen und wie viele davon leben-alles Wähler die man eben so für sich gewinnen kann, in dem man etwas zuspricht was es schon seit Ewigkeiten gibt.


----------

